# 10 gallon tank zoo-med heat pad needed for T's that need 80 degrees+???



## chaco (Feb 8, 2012)

10 gallon heat pad needed for T's that need 80 degrees+??? I live in wisconsin its winter 20s -30s at best it does get cold sometimes in the house so does that justify using the 10 gallon zoo-med heat pad ? I got alot of them the brand new for free and it is kind of cold in the house alot of the time .Should i use it or not I mist the The T's tanks so they wont fry ,should i run it on for a couple hours then turn it off ?or not at all ?

---------- Post added 02-08-2012 at 06:25 PM ----------

In the house its 60s with a humidifier going

---------- Post added 02-08-2012 at 06:25 PM ----------

my room heater went this is the only reason Iam asking the question


----------



## Quazgar (Feb 8, 2012)

They'll be fine in the 60's, but I wouldn't let it get much cooler


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 8, 2012)

What tarantulas need 80+ degrees?


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 8, 2012)

The species of tarantula(s) you're keeping would help with care information.


----------



## chaco (Feb 8, 2012)

dont know 70s it kinda cold i meant 70s meant sorry


----------



## hamhock 74 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wouldn't it be for effient for you to just get another room heater if your concerned about room temperature


----------



## chaco (Feb 8, 2012)

i meant 70s sorry t. blondi ,T. stirmi  ,P. platyoma


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 8, 2012)

It is recommended you keep _Theraphosa blondi & T. stirmi_ over 80*

However, spiders are highly adaptive and I don't think you would kill anything keeping it over 70*

I would personally set the bar at 75*. Humidity should be your biggest concern with that genus. They need high 80's in humidity.

Heatpads are for reptiles? I wouldn't suggest using a heat pad or lamp, but instead I would purchase an oil based space heater, that wont dry out the air like an electric space heater, and will keep your room temp over 70. Best. Spider Investment. Ever. (besides spiders)

---------- Post added 02-08-2012 at 08:37 PM ----------

Also, forgot to mention the cons of heatpads for burrowing spiders. 1) the spider can get burnt borrowing down to the heat source (it happens). 2) you will dry out the substrate, with one of the highest humidity requiring species known.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chaco (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi thx ill do that so oil based space heater =) sounds good


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 8, 2012)

I keep all my slings in a "micro-cimate". Just a basic 25 gallon aquarium with a head pad attached to the back. I use a piece of custom cut styrofoam with vent holes as a lid. I place a small tupperware container with wet paper towels in there, then place all my individual sling enclosures inside and put the lid on. I also have a Western Humidor Caliber III Thermometer/Hygrometer inside.

The heat pad never comes in contact with any of their enclosures, but raises the temp on the glass in turn raising the ambient temperature inside the aquarium. The wet paper towels help keep some humidity inside, but I still mist each enclosure.

Now I know this won't work with larger T enclosures, but I thought I'd pass it on if you're worried about slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 8, 2012)

Rob1985 said:


> I keep all my slings in a "micro-cimate". Just a basic 25 gallon aquarium with a head pad attached to the back. I use a piece of custom cut styrofoam with vent holes as a lid. I place a small tupperware container with wet paper towels in there, then place all my individual sling enclosures inside and put the lid on. I also have a Western Humidor Caliber III Thermometer/Hygrometer inside.
> 
> The heat pad never comes in contact with any of their enclosures, but raises the temp on the glass in turn raising the ambient temperature inside the aquarium. The wet paper towels help keep some humidity inside, but I still mist each enclosure.
> 
> Now I know this won't work with larger T enclosures, but I thought I'd pass it on if you're worried about slings.


I actually do the same thing. I have an exo-terra with a heatpad, then dried substrate and I place small enclosures inside it. This is in my garage though and I only use it for my jar kept natives when it gets super cold (snow).


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 8, 2012)

my tarantula, invert, and snake room is always at 80. sometimes it varies more or less. i use a oil filled heater to heat the whole room. never had any problems with it being too hot, other than the summer time.


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 8, 2012)

chaco said:


> 10 gallon heat pad needed for T's that need 80 degrees+??? I live in wisconsin its winter 20s -30s at best it does get cold sometimes in the house so does that justify using the 10 gallon zoo-med heat pad ? I got alot of them the brand new for free and it is kind of cold in the house alot of the time .Should i use it or not I mist the The T's tanks so they wont fry ,should i run it on for a couple hours then turn it off ?or not at all ?
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-08-2012 at 06:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...


to tell you the truths.. i would just heat up the room

i keep my Thermostat at 75 +


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> I actually do the same thing. I have an exo-terra with a heatpad, then dried substrate and I place small enclosures inside it. This is in my garage though and I only use it for my jar kept natives when it gets super cold (snow).


 it works great! Although it does take up a bit more space than I had planned.


----------



## Crel (Feb 8, 2012)

Rob1985 said:


> I keep all my slings in a "micro-cimate". Just a basic 25 gallon aquarium with a head pad attached to the back. I use a piece of custom cut styrofoam with vent holes as a lid. I place a small tupperware container with wet paper towels in there, then place all my individual sling enclosures inside and put the lid on. I also have a Western Humidor Caliber III Thermometer/Hygrometer inside.
> 
> The heat pad never comes in contact with any of their enclosures, but raises the temp on the glass in turn raising the ambient temperature inside the aquarium. The wet paper towels help keep some humidity inside, but I still mist each enclosure.
> 
> Now I know this won't work with larger T enclosures, but I thought I'd pass it on if you're worried about slings.


I was thinking of building something exactly like this.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 8, 2012)

Crel said:


> I was thinking of building something exactly like this.  Thanks for the info.


 it's pretty cheap and worth it. Especially in the harsh winter months (especially if the heat or power goes out) or in places where it's more difficult to heat, like a basement.

My avic slings have done extremely well in the micro-climate. I will try and grab some photos and post them.


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 9, 2012)

Rob1985 said:


> it's pretty cheap and worth it. Especially in the harsh winter months (especially if the heat or power goes out) or in places where it's more difficult to heat, like a basement.
> 
> My avic slings have done extremely well in the micro-climate. I will try and grab some photos and post them.


your signature is straight up hilarious, yet i think it needs to be changed ahahaa


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 9, 2012)

I just use a couple ceramic heaters in my critter room. Never have had a problem. 
But I've definitely been thinking about making a micro climate as others have. 
I've just got to find the time in which to do it. Bahaha


----------

